# Can honey be too dry?



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

This is my first year keeping bees and I have gotten a little honey extracted. It has seemed to be a little thick. Neither I or my mentor have a refractometer. Another local beek does and checked my honey the other day. It was 16% moisture. That explains the thickness. Will this make the honey quicker to granulate? 

Tom


----------

